# Software zur Vorproduktion



## port29 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer Software, die in der Lage ist, Midi Daten als Input reinzunehmen und diese dann in wohlklingende Musik umzuwandeln.

Ich habe bei mir mal Akoustik Piano von Native Instruments ausprobiert, war aber mit der Softwre garnicht zufrieden. Die Demos klingen da ganz schön, aber in der realität war es doch etwas anderes. Zum einen stürzte die Software bei mir auf dem Rechner regelmäßig ab. Dann gab es noch irgendwie ein Problem mit der Soundkarte. Die umgesetzte Musik klang ab und zu so, als wenn man eine Daten CD in den Player eingelegt hätte. 

Kann mir eventuell jemand etwas empfehlen?


----------



## bokay (28. Juni 2009)

Um wohlklingende Musik erstellen zu können braucht es zuersteinmal eines, nämlich knowhow!

Beschreibe doch mal etwas genauer dein Vorhaben, also etwas konkreter bitte, und ich bin sicher man kann dir genug Tips geben.
So wird das eher zum Rätselraten...


----------



## Asterix-Ac (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo port29,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, suchst Du ein Programm, dass aus Deinen MIDI-Dateien ein anderes Format macht (wie z.B. *.mp3).
neulich habe ich da im Netz was interessantes gefunden. Leider ist es nicht kostenlos:
http://www.pistonsoft.com/midi-to-mp3-converter-german.html -> Direct MIDI zu MP3 Converter

Vielleicht ist es ja das, was Du suchst. 

Asterix


----------



## port29 (28. Juni 2009)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Um wohlklingende Musik erstellen zu können braucht es zuersteinmal eines, nämlich knowhow!



Know How ist im gewissen Maße ich vorhanden und zwar vor allem im Musik-Bereich. Von der ganzen Musiksoftware (Nachbearbeitung & co.) habe ich momentan noch keine Ahnung. 



bokay hat gesagt.:


> Beschreibe doch mal etwas genauer dein Vorhaben, also etwas konkreter bitte, und ich bin sicher man kann dir genug Tips geben.
> So wird das eher zum Rätselraten...



Es geht darum, dass ich meiner Mutter etwas Arbeit ersparen möchte. Sie ist selbst Musikerin (Bratschistin), hat aber in letzter Zeit immer wieder ein paar klassische Stücke aufgearbeitet und modernisiert, die dann in Besetzungsstärken von 4-12 Leuten gespielt werden. Sie hat aber auch einige moderne Stücke mit klassischen Instrumenten umgesetzt.

Jetzt ist das Problem folgendes: Wenn man jetzt ein Stück aufführen (bzw. in meinem alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch "verkaufen") möchte, muss man dem Kunden / Veranstalter erst einmal eine Demo Version schicken. Um die Demo zu erstellen, mussten sich einige Musiker treffen, das Stück einige Zeit proben und anschließend sauber aufzeichnen. Das ganze zieht ja einige Kosten nach sich, von denen man nicht weiß, ob man die wieder einspielt.

Meine Idee war nun folgende: Die Noten (Finale) sind ja eh schon (nach der Bearbeitung) fertig vorhanden. Das ganze kann man ja dann als Midi File exportieren und abspielen bzw. daraus dann eine mp3 / wav Datei machen und auf eine CD brennen (wie Asterix-Ac es bereits gesagt hat). Nur leider ist die Qualität der Sounds der Midi Files so schrecklich, dass man das Produkt damit kaum verkaufen könnte.

Nochmal zusammengefasst: Ich suche momentan eine Software, die aus Noten gut klingende Musik herstellt. Und gut klingend =  nicht diese digital klingende Sounds ala General Midi.


----------



## chmee (28. Juni 2009)

Leider ist der Umgang mit Audiosamples -gerade im klassischen Bereich - nicht ganz einfach. Um es wirklich gut klingen zu lassen, bedarf es so einiger Zeit UND einem Ohr, das auch weiß, was es will. Sprich, unter Umständen muss Deine Mutter mit Dir als Frickler das Ding Note für Note durchgehen, um die richtige Betonung aus dem Sample zu holen. Noch einmal in Kurzform : Ein mid schnell mal in ein gut klingendes Audio zu verwandeln funktioniert nicht -obweohl es einige Softwareproduzenten so vermitteln - und erst recht nicht, wenn der Empfänger klassischer Musiker ist.

sorry, mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (28. Juni 2009)

Ich würde dir raten einen rompler (vst) passend zu eurem Musikstil direkt in Finale einzubinden. So musst du dich nicht in ein neues Programm einarbeiten und kannst von Anfang an den Charakter des jeweiligen Instrumentes festlegen (und natürlich jederzeit ändern)


----------



## The_Maegges (1. Juli 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Know How ist im gewissen Maße ich vorhanden und zwar vor allem im Musik-Bereich. Von der ganzen Musiksoftware (Nachbearbeitung & co.) habe ich momentan noch keine Ahnung.


Ich sage es ungern, letztere Ahnung wirst entweder du oder deine Mutter benötigen.
Um noch ne Negativmeldung draufzusetzen, da ist es auch nicht mit ein oder zwei Tagen Tutorials lesen getan. 
Prinzipiell müsstest du dir mehrere Dinge aneignen:
Erstens das Wissen, wie man eine Sequencingsoftware bedient (z.B. Cubase, Pro Tools oder Konsorten).
Zweitens das technische Rahmenverständnis erlangen, das geht etwas schneller.
Drittens kommen dann noch Bedienung und Ansteuerung (nebst einem gewissen Grundwissen zum Thema Instrumentenkunde) für das von dir gewählte Sampler-Plugin dazu.

Um nochmal auf das Thema Midi zurückzukommen:
MIDI steht für Musical Instrument Digital Interface. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Datenprotokoll, welches zur Ansteuerung digitaler Instrumente konzipiert und verwendet wurde, daran hat sich bis heute auch nichts geändert.
Stell dir vor, du würdest einem Pianist sagen, dass er dir einen C-Dur Akkord über 2 Takte halten soll, mit welcher Stärke er seine Tasten anschlagen soll und welche Pedale er dabei treten soll.
Das macht Midi. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Die immer wieder mit MIDI assoziierten und qualitativ mäßigen Klänge kommen letztendlich aus Wavetables, mit denen PC Soundkarte versuchen, diese Signale zu interpretieren und hörbar zu machen, dass diese nicht mit einem hochwertigem Synthesizer oder Sampler mithalten können, dürfte sich schon im direkten Vergleich der Anschaffungskosten ergeben.

Wirklich Klang kann man erst rausholen, wenn man einen Synthesizer oder Sampler mit seinen Mididaten befüttert, zudem reichen da nicht alleine die Noten, sondern man muss auch entsprechende zusätzliche Parameter setzen, wie z.B. Anschlagsstärke, Modulation, Expression, Sustain und viele andere...



port29 hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt ist das Problem folgendes: Wenn man jetzt ein Stück aufführen (bzw. in meinem alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch "verkaufen") möchte, muss man dem Kunden / Veranstalter erst einmal eine Demo Version schicken. Um die Demo zu erstellen, mussten sich einige Musiker treffen, das Stück einige Zeit proben und anschließend sauber aufzeichnen. Das ganze zieht ja einige Kosten nach sich, von denen man nicht weiß, ob man die wieder einspielt.



Willkommen im Musikbusiness, so läufts leider. Um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben, das Interesse eines Labels zu wecken, musst du bei diesem mit deiner Demo Interesse wecken. Schaffst du das, bist du eventuell weiter, schaffst du es nicht, dann wird kein Hahn danach krähen, egal wie genial und ausgefeilt deine Melodieführung auch sein mag, wenn du es nicht schaffst, ein optimales Ergebnis abzuliefern, landet deine Demo im Müll.

Selbst wenn du die Musiker zusammentrommelst und das ganze sauber aufzeichnest (was defintiv Kosten aufwerfen wird), musst du das Ganze noch sauber abmischen und wenigstens ansatzweise gut mastern (noch mehr Kosten), ansonsten wirst du nen relativ vermatschten Gesamtsound erhalten, dreimal darfst du raten, wie weit deine Demo in dem Fall beim Label kommen würde...

Letztendlich ist es relativ einfach: 
Ohne gewisse Grundlagen an Know-How und eine gewisse Basis an Hard- und Software, wirst du in dem Business nicht weit kommen. 
Und ja - mit dem Risiko, dass man das Geld, welches man investiert hat, nicht mehr reinholt muss man als kommerzorientierter Musiker leider leben, wobei es heutzutage schon deutlich einfacher geworden ist, denn die Aufgaben die früher Burgen aus Synthesizern, Effektgeräten und Verstärkern erledigt haben, können heute schon mit relativ geringem Kostenaufwand auf Softwarebasis gute Ergebnisse kreiert werden.

Ich hoffe, ich habe dich jetzt nicht zu sehr abgeschreckt, lass mich dir auf jeden Fall noch mit auf den Weg geben, dass es auch kein "rausgeworfenes Geld" oder "vergeudete Zeit" ist, wenn man auf musikalischer Ebene in Wissen und Equipment investiert, denn egal ob man damit jetzt Geld verdient oder nicht, es ist immer noch eines der geilsten Hobbies der Welt

An dieser Stelle vielleicht noch ein kleines Beispiel, dass man auch mit wenig Geld schon gute Ergebnisse liefern kann (klar, ein Hans Zimmer würde darüber vermutlich lachen, aber so what, eigentlich bin ich Synthesist *g*).
Das Teil hier wurde erstellt mit "Cubase SX2" und dem Plugin "East West / Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra Silver Edition", beide Programme gibts schon für kleines Geld gebraucht bei einschlägigen Onlineauktionshäusern.

Klick mich!


----------



## bokay (1. Juli 2009)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> Selbst wenn du die Musiker zusammentrommelst und das ganze sauber aufzeichnest (was defintiv Kosten aufwerfen wird), musst du das Ganze noch sauber abmischen und wenigstens ansatzweise gut mastern (noch mehr Kosten), ansonsten wirst du nen relativ vermatschten Gesamtsound erhalten, dreimal darfst du raten, wie weit deine Demo in dem Fall beim Label kommen würde...



Wobei ich hier dazu sagen möchte dass gute Musiker wenn sie einen guten Song performen auch als solche zu erkennen sind egal wie verhunzt die Aufnahme ist. Wenn dich ein Label oder Veranstalter ablehnt, dann sicher nicht aufgrund der Audioqualität der Aufnahmen...


----------



## port29 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Danke erstmal für die Antworten



bokay hat gesagt.:


> Wobei ich hier dazu sagen möchte dass gute Musiker wenn sie einen guten Song performen auch als solche zu erkennen sind egal wie verhunzt die Aufnahme ist. Wenn dich ein Label oder Veranstalter ablehnt, dann sicher nicht aufgrund der Audioqualität der Aufnahmen...



Ja, das ist richtig. Nur besteht die primäre Empfänger-Zielgruppe nicht aus Berufsmusikern bzw. Profis, sondern z.B. BWLern. Und solche Personen kann man mit einer schlechten Qualität nicht überzeugen. 



The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> Ich sage es ungern, letztere Ahnung wirst entweder du oder deine Mutter benötigen.
> Um noch ne Negativmeldung draufzusetzen, da ist es auch nicht mit ein oder zwei Tagen Tutorials lesen getan.
> Prinzipiell müsstest du dir mehrere Dinge aneignen:
> Erstens das Wissen, wie man eine Sequencingsoftware bedient (z.B. Cubase, Pro Tools oder Konsorten).
> ...



Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich kann es ganz gut verstehen. Meine primären Stärken liegen vor allem im Coden (je näher an der Hardware, desto besser) und der Bildbearbeitung (Composing, Retusche in PS). Ich Code seit dem ich 13 bin und PS nutze ich seit der 4er Version. Heute - nach vielen Jahren - muss ich nicht erst überlegen, was ich wie mache. Ich folge einfach meinem Instinkt. 

Mit Musik + Computer habe ich mich persönlich seit vielen Jahren auch nicht mehr beschäftigt. Früher habe ich ab und an versucht etwas mit MIDI (Computer + Keyboard) zu machen. Aber das ganze scheiterte doch recht schnell. Programme wie Cubase hatte ich damals auch probiert, allerdings haben die mich mit dem Funktionsumfang erschlagen. Ich habe mir deshalb irgendein anderes "noname" Programm besorgt, dass meiner Meinung nach einfacher war. Nach dem Programmstart hast du einfach die Notenlinien verschiedener Stimmen gesehen, die waagerecht bis ins Unendliche liefen. Dort konntest du dann die Noten setzen oder eben per MIDI einspielen. 

Das Problem an der Software war leider, dass der Notensatz zur MIDI Aufzeichnung genau das wiedergab, was man eingespielt hat. Hat man jetzt nicht ganz genau gespielt, so hat die Software öfters mal 1/64 Pausen reingekloppt. 

Irgendwann hat dann mein Interesse zur Musik (selbst spielen) nachgelassen. Doch jetzt kommt es wieder. 

Die große Frage ist auch, wie viele Ressourcen man tatsächlich bereit ist, in die ganze Angelegenheit zu investieren (Zeitlich und Monetär). Eine andere Geschichte betrifft auch die Softwareauswahl. Auf dem Bereich der Grafikbearbeitung hat sich PS durchgesetzt. Bei der Musik sieht es anders aus. Es gibt zahlreiche Programme die alle sowohl stärken als auch schwächen haben. Klar, Cubase ist eins der bekannten Programme. Aber da gibt es noch Logic oder z.B. Software von Native Instruments. 

Die Frage ist deshalb, auf welche Schiene man sich da einlässt und wo man eben die entsprechende Hilfe / Tutorials / Anleitungen her bekommt.


----------



## bokay (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn du eine Band promoten willst dann solltest du eine echte Aufnahme der Band abgeben, kann ja ein Live Mittschnitt sein. Das ist hundert mal aussagekräftiger als ein aus der Dose produziertes Stück, welches technisch vielleicht "besser" rüberkommt aber eben nicht von der Band stammt.
Zumal du mit dem Produzieren schwierigkeiten hast.
Außerdem würdest du gefahr laufen ein komplett falsches Bild zu vermitteln...

Und wenn ein Veranstalter oder Label Besitzer anhand des ihm Vorliegenden dein Potential nicht erkennt dann bist du sowieso am falschen Mann.  

Wenn es nur darum geht die Musik (nicht die Band) zu präsentieren, dann reicht dir Finale (eine aktuelle Version, die alten unterstützen VSTis noch nicht) vollkommen aus.

Ich meine: Wenn du vom Produzieren keine Ahnung hast, und vorschnell handelst, schießt du dir nur selber ins Bein...


----------



## port29 (1. Juli 2009)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn ein Veranstalter oder Label Besitzer anhand des ihm Vorliegenden dein Potential nicht erkennt dann bist du sowieso am falschen Mann.



Da gibt es jetzt ein Verständnisproblem. Sagen wir jetzt mal, du bist der Veranstalter (Messe, Bankett, etc.) und möchtest, dass "wir" bei dir spielen. Jetzt hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) Du sagst uns: Spielt mal "Alle meine Entchen, Häschen klein und zum Schluss noch Carmina Burana.

b) Du bekommst von uns ein Repertoire und wählst daraus die Werke aus, die gespielt werden sollen. So, von den bisher gespielten Stücken gibt es bereits eine Aufnahme. Jetzt nehmen wir mal ein reelles Beispiel. Die letzte Bearbeitung meiner Mutter ist eine "klassische" Version von "Tienes el culo más bello del mundo" (der spanische Titel lässt sich besser verkaufen, als der Deutsche). Diese Version gibt es momentan nur Finale. Damit der Kunde nicht die Katze im Sack kauft, soll er eine Probeversion bekommen. Diese Version muss jetzt nicht perfekt sein, aber er sollte als Laie überzeugt werden, gerade das Stück zu "kaufen".

Ich werde mir aber mal die aktuelle Version von Finale mal anschauen. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## bokay (1. Juli 2009)

Du willst eine Band verkaufen! Keine Musik! Wenn du dem Veranstalter jetzt ein Stück aus der "Dose" vorspielst kauft er doch erst recht die Katze im Sack!

Gegen eine Kombination aus beidem (Aufnahme und Musikstück) spricht natürlich nichts.

Wenn die Band gut ist, hört man das auch aus der besch****en Aufnahme heraus!

Wenn ich der Veranstalter wäre, würde ich A: Referenzen wollen (welche Kunden haben euch für was gebucht. B: Eine Aufnahme und C. Welche Musikstücke ihr beherrscht (in Form einer Liste) Die Zeit dass ich mir Musik anhöre um sie in die Liste aufzunehmen habe ich gar nicht... Ich höre aus B ja eh wie gut ihr seid...

Wenn ich dann noch Zeit habe und Stücke aus eurer Liste nicht kenne oder euch für sehr Interessant halte, dann höre ich mir auch deine Skits an, aber es würde sicher nicht meine Entscheidung beeinflussen, euch zu buchen...


----------



## port29 (2. Juli 2009)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Du willst eine Band verkaufen! Keine Musik! Wenn du dem Veranstalter jetzt ein Stück aus der "Dose" vorspielst kauft er doch erst recht die Katze im Sack!
> 
> Wenn die Band gut ist, hört man das auch aus der besch****en Aufnahme heraus!



Du hast es immer noch nicht so ganz verstanden, worum es eigentlich geht. Ich versuche es deshalb zum letzten Mal. Du schreibst in deinen Beiträgen ständig etwas von einer "Band". Wir sprechen hier jetzt von einem Ensemble (idR. ein Quartett) bestehend aus professionellen Musikern. Ich weiß nicht, bei wie vielen klassischen Konzerten du als Zuschauer dabei warst, aber bei mir sind es mittlerweile etwa 1.000 Auftritte. Abhängig vom Dirigenten werden die Stücke etwas anders interpretiert. Man kann bei keinem Auftritt sagen, dass er besonders gut oder schlecht war!

Es geht auch nicht darum, ob man gebucht wird oder nicht. Es geht um die Auswahl der Stücke, die während eines Auftrittes gespielt werden. "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" kennt jeder. Unter einer klassischen Interpretation von "Tienes el culo más bello del mundo" kann sich aber kaum jemand etwas vorstellen. Deshalb wird bisher immer ein Hörbeispiel mitgeschickt. Bisher wurde dieser in einem Studio aufgezeichnet, was Kosten verursacht hat. Genau das soll nun mit einer VSTi Software optimiert werden.


----------



## chmee (2. Juli 2009)

Um mal wieder zum Eigentlichen zu kommen : Was Du also scheinbar immer noch suchst, ist ein Sequencer, der mit Midifiles umgehen kann, welche Audiosamples oder ralistische Synthsounds anspielt, also etwas in Richtung Cubase, Logic, Magix-Musicmaker/Samplitude etc.. PLUS einiger VST-Instrumente, die möglichst realistisch klingen.

Nochmals zur Auffrischung:


> Ein mid schnell mal in ein gut klingendes Audio zu verwandeln funktioniert nicht





> Wirklich Klang kann man erst rausholen, wenn man einen Synthesizer oder Sampler mit seinen Mididaten befüttert, zudem reichen da nicht alleine die Noten, sondern man muss auch entsprechende zusätzliche Parameter setzen, wie z.B. Anschlagsstärke, Modulation, Expression, Sustain und viele andere...



Also, unterm Strich heisst es:
1. *Sequencer-Software in einer zeitbefristeten Testversion runterladen* -> zB Hier
Cubase gibt es nicht als Testversion, Logic schon lange nur noch für Mac-Maschinen.
2. VST-Instrument für klassische Musik runterladen -> zB Hier GrandPiano
Leider gibt es von Edirol HQ Orchestra und SuperQuartet keine Testversionen. Sie sind recht einfach zu handle'n.
3. Midi-File laden/importieren
4. Stimmen dem VSTi  zuweisen
5. anhören und überlegen 

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (2. Juli 2009)

Ok. Jetzt verstehe ich dich  
Wenn du dich in einen Sequenzer einarbeiten willst würde ich derzeit Cubase 5 empfehlen da es mit "VST Exspressions" wohl am umfangreichsten ausgestattet ist was das programmieren von Spielweisen etc. betrifft. 
Je nach Budget benötigst du ein Plugin welches dir deine Instrumente "liefert".

Ich denke jedoch dennoch das Finale für dein Vorhaben ausreicht (fürs erste sicher und die gekauften Plugins könntest du immer noch in einen sequencer übernehmen, für Cubase im speziellen gibt es glaube ich sogar eine Export-Funktion...)

PlugIns (bzw. Libaries) wären: VSL, EastWest...


----------

